# Saint Louis Airport Trap?



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I had a person, Dan, drop a pin right off the airport but on that side of the intestate. I texted him "Are you at the Airport?"..."Dan?"...no reply. I call, no answer.

I have no idea if this was a pax who was trying to evade the rule, if they weren't but got a call and couldn't answer me, or a trap for a ticket.

They DO trap people for tickets in other places and while the cops say they won't be chasing us down even though we are illegal in STL right now, the airport authority hasn't said that and we are banned, by them, from doing pick ups.

*In NYC: "CBS2's Sonia Rincon went along exclusively on an undercover sting at John F. Kennedy International Airport to show us how they're caught.

In the sting, TLC inspectors posed as travelers in need of cabs. One Uber driver who offers to take them was busted - losing his car. He was too mortified to talk about it.

Car after car was lined up and towed away, and drivers will have to come up with up to $900 in summons costs, as well as fees, to spring their cars."*

_*In NC: "MORRISVILLE, N.C. - Police at Raleigh-Durham International Airport have handed out more than 100 citations to drivers with the Uber and Lyft ride-sharing services in recent weeks, saying the private vehicles used in the services don't comply with the airport's permit regulations."*_

Here's the thing, cabs PAY to pick up at the airport. $3.50 per pick up. They have a money motivation to stop you and also collect fines.

Just beware.

When I drop at the airport, I always tell the customer when they come back, to grab any 2 minute ride free shuttle to a parking lot or hotel across the interstate and then Uber. I hope you will too so we can still get the rides with no risk of tickets.

I know there are drivers that pick up at the airport, and I'm not judging you, it's your business and rick. The vibe I'm getting from drivers is that the cops don't care, but these aren't the cops you are talking about and the airport will definitely care about losing money.

I'm just saying we can do it legally with no extra cost to the pax and no risk to us if we educate them. Thanks.


----------



## timj (Oct 11, 2015)

The pick up charge that taxis charge for picking up at the airport is to cover the parking garage fee. If a pax wants to be picked up right outside baggage claim then you have to enter the parking garage and there is a minimum $2 fee from the parking garage for that. I used to drive a taxi so this is how I know this. If you could get your pax to go up to departures instead you could avoid this fee/charge. There are elevators right there they can take to go upstairs with all their luggage without any major issues.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

NC just passed a law that went into effect Oct 1st and worked out some regulations for uber/lyft. We are now coveted by insurance the entire time the app is in drive mode, and we are supposed to be able to pick up & drop off at the airport 

Uber & RDU airport are still negotiating and haven't yet informed drivers on how this will work. RDU collects a small fee from every taxi pax to/from the airport & accounts for this with a transponder. It seems that uber could easily add an airport fee to each airport pax & transfer that to RDU but they obviously don't want to our they would have set it up. 

Recently, I've done quite a few airport pickups for lyft - the airport personal don't seem to pay any attention to me. Perhaps they don't expect a female driver & dismiss me out of hand.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

what do you mean the insurance covets you?

oh covered nvm duh


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry about that - yes covered by insurance. Edited & fixed it.


----------

